# Daewoo Matiz



## Prometheus_au (Feb 9, 2012)

G'day all, 

I have a Daewoo Matiz (2001) which as far as the body is concerned, is in perfect nick. I'm thinking of converting this to an EV in the next 6-8 months as the ICE has done 123,000 kms and is getting rather tired. 

I commute to work daily; round trip 54 kms, 90% at freeway speeds 100-105 km/h with a short (1.291km) 4.49% grade bridge to cross at 80 km/h - with a corresponding 4.49% descent on the other side . The rest of the trip is rather flat. 

Can anyone suggest options in relation to powering this vehicle? I do want to keep the Air Conditioning I have, so a double shaft motor is an option I believe. The vehicle does not have power steering - This should aleviate the need for a vacuum pump. Any suggestions???

Thanks in advance
Dave.


----------



## TomA (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm moving to Perth in April and have been looking at cars there to convert. The Matiz is high on my list. We're not alone. The Chevy Spark will be a Matiz. I'm also looking at the Daihatsu Move and Pyzar.

Anyway, my powertrain plan for the Matiz (and everything comparable,) is a 220V Kostov 9" motor, with a Soliton Jr. controller. Batteries are 100 of the new gen black Sinoply 66Ah. The motor/controller package would be about 115lbs, and the batteries just under 400lbs. You can get away with the 66Ah batteries because the controller will limit voltage from 320 nominal to 220 at the motor. The controller max amps is 650 at 220V, but your battery amp draw, even with 20% sag, will be more like 550 amps- about 8.5C worst case. 

This package should give sparkling performance. If the space can't be found for the batteries, 200 A123 pouch cells in a bank of 100 pairs would provide the same performance at half the weight and cost, but about half the range, too. It just depends how much room is left in the engine bay, and on what you have when you cut out the floor behind the rear axle. My guess is 300 A123 cells at 325lbs (two strings of 100 in the rear floor, one above the motor) is the Goldilocks pack for this car, but at this point its just a WAG. I'd really rather have the prismatic Sinopoly cells.

I think trying to use a double shaft motor to drive the factory A/C compressor is a mistake. There isn't much room in there, and you'll need to idle the motor. The Masterflux electric compressor is a better solution, but admittedly, its pricey.

Where are you in Australia? I'll be in Perth for good in late April...

TomA


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

TomA said:


> I'm moving to Perth in April and have been looking at cars there to convert. The Matiz is high on my list. We're not alone. The Chevy Spark will be a Matiz. I'm also looking at the Daihatsu Move and Pyzar.
> 
> Anyway, my powertrain plan for the Matiz (and everything comparable,) is a 220V Kostov 9" motor, with a Soliton Jr. controller. Batteries are 100 of the new gen black Sinoply 66Ah. The motor/controller package would be about 115lbs, and the batteries just under 400lbs. You can get away with the 66Ah batteries because the controller will limit voltage from 320 nominal to 220 at the motor. The controller max amps is 650 at 220V, but your battery amp draw, even with 20% sag, will be more like 550 amps- about 8.5C worst case.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if it's helpful but I'll be using 288 of the A123 pouches and I have two battery boxes, each 13.5x26.5x12.5". They will be insulated and heated, with room above the cells for a BMS. In my Porsche 944 there is enough room for all of the cells under the hatch floor with room left over for dc/dc converter, charger etc. Since they are so small individually you can tweak the x,y dimensions by assembling the pack differently to make the best use of a given space.


----------

